# 500 dollars a week home asembly



## 12bhunting (Sep 9, 2009)

Its just a scam buddy. Sounds like the mag has gone to the crapper as well


----------



## buckhunter12345 (Feb 28, 2010)

Dang i was thinking 500 more dollars a week would be nice.


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

I think its just a bunch off information they want you to buy, not a real job.


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

As I remember, in that particular scam you have to buy the parts from them. Then you assemble them and it's up to you to sell the finished thing however you can. It's just a tricky way to sell unsuspecting buyers a collection of parts the scammers buy in bulk. There may be more to the scam than that, that's all I remember.


----------



## Carpshooter (Dec 27, 2008)

I hate it when folks try to make a buck off your dreams of becoming wealthy and worry free in life ! :darkbeer:


----------



## heavy dart (May 4, 2005)

:spam2:


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

If it was as easy as that do you all think we would be sitting here on AT instead of making money at home?!
Of course with the price of gas going up this might not be a bad idea!!! LOL


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Scam that has been around for ever.


----------



## Gordon21 (Oct 20, 2010)

Once you spend hundreds buying their materials, assemble the items and mail them back, you will get a letter that about 90% don't meet "quality control specs" and thus you won't get paid. Total scam.

It pains me to say it, but any type of cheap "assembly" work can be done with overseas labor at about $9 per day for a 12 hour work day and the results must be perfect or they don't even get their $9 

In my business, one item we sell is cheap silverware that you would find in any diner across America. We sell 36 stainless steel spoons as low as $3.50 Yes, that is less than a DIME per spoon. Here is a list of people making money: me as sales rep, my driver, the selector in the warehouse, my company, the importer, the shipper, the original mfgr, the steel maker and lastly the poor slob overseas working for $9 per day stamping out thousands per day.


----------



## 13bonatter69 (Dec 23, 2007)

Gordon21 said:


> Once you spend hundreds buying their materials, assemble the items and mail them back, you will get a letter that about 90% don't meet "quality control specs" and thus you won't get paid. Total scam.
> 
> It pains me to say it, but any type of cheap "assembly" work can be done with overseas labor at about $9 per day for a 12 hour work day and the results must be perfect or they don't even get their $9
> 
> In my business, one item we sell is cheap silverware that you would find in any diner across America. We sell 36 stainless steel spoons as low as $3.50 Yes, that is less than a DIME per spoon. Here is a list of people making money: me as sales rep, my driver, the selector in the warehouse, my company, the importer, the shipper, the original mfgr, the steel maker and lastly the poor slob overseas working for $9 per day stamping out thousands per day.


Thanks for takeing the time to share this. Its always nice to be educated in how the world really works. Sometimes its pretty amazeing at what it takes to make a profit. That is a SMALLLLLLLLLL margin of less than a dime a spoon, wow, that is sick right there. Once again, thanks for shareing, this will open some peoples eyes for sure.


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

I had a friend in college that made an @$$load of cash putting together that crap furniture, bikes, etc. for mostly single women. I had to help him on a few jobs and it was a good gig. 

I think he did it for a flat rate per item. He also got a LOT of good food/cookies and some fine cougar action. It was kind of like a handyman dealio where he'd hang pictures, move stuff, etc. Once he'd get into a 'sewing circle' he'd usually get a bunch of work from their friends and their friends. I swear it got to be a competition between the ladies. 

He used to put up fliers and stuff but that's an idea. 

Be careful...some of those old bats think because they give you a $20 tip you will take care of all their "needs". He said they'd "accidentally" become exposed and it wasn't exactly what you'd want to see.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

lavazhole said:


> I had a friend in college that made an @$$load of cash putting together that crap furniture, bikes, etc. for mostly single women. I had to help him on a few jobs and it was a good gig.
> 
> I think he did it for a flat rate per item. He also got a LOT of good food/cookies and some fine cougar action. It was kind of like a handyman dealio where he'd hang pictures, move stuff, etc. Once he'd get into a 'sewing circle' he'd usually get a bunch of work from their friends and their friends. I swear it got to be a competition between the ladies.
> 
> ...


Interesting, and funny but not even in the same area the OP was asking about. Your buddy found his own job, was working for himself, the job the OP was asking about is an age old scam.


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

You have to assemble 6 new bmw's in your own shop!!!!!!!!!LMAO


----------



## lavazhole (Jul 30, 2005)

Dale_B1 said:


> Interesting, and funny but not even in the same area the OP was asking about. Your buddy found his own job, was working for himself, the job the OP was asking about is an age old scam.


He sounded handy and looking for some extra cash...I'm sure he could pull somthing off like this rather than the age old scam.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

The old saying still applies today-------"If it sounds to good to be true it probably is"!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

